# Looking for a CAD file to make a template



## tearen (Jun 11, 2008)

Greetings everyone! I am looking for an AutoCAD file to help finish a stool I am working on. I would like to inlay the 4 playing card suites into the seat, but I don't have the time to create them in CAD. I do have access to a CNC mill to create the template, I just need a CAD file to work with. Does anyone know a site that contains a free file or someone that would be willing to send me a file?


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi tearen

You may want to post your question on the forum below, it's great site and some great sharing people 

http://www.cnczone.com/
http://www.cnczone.com/forums/index.php


===========



tearen said:


> Greetings everyone! I am looking for an AutoCAD file to help finish a stool I am working on. I would like to inlay the 4 playing card suites into the seat, but I don't have the time to create them in CAD. I do have access to a CNC mill to create the template, I just need a CAD file to work with. Does anyone know a site that contains a free file or someone that would be willing to send me a file?


----------

